# 2011 Cannondale Trail 5 ...any opinions?



## awdboxer (Mar 23, 2011)

I've been looking into getting a bike for the past couple months and was wondering what everyone's opinion is on the new Cannondale Trail bikes. I'm kind of lost when it comes to the quality of the components as I haven't had a bike in over 10yrs.

I was also looking at the Specialized Hardrock Disc or possibly a 29'er. The bike will probably be used about 75% of the time on paved trails and the rest on offroad trails, etc. I've ridden all the bikes at the LBS (Hardrock was out of stock, so I rode the Rockhopper instead) but it was unfortunately raining so I couldn't really ride them that long, but I plan on going back before I purchase.

I want to say the Cannondale felt the nicest in the short time I was on it. However I haven't seen very many reviews on the Trail 5 or 6 compared to the over abundance of reviews for the Hardrock and Rockhopper.

I did a side by side comparison: http://www.bikepedia.com/QuickBike/Side2Side.aspx?BikeIDs=21993b+22371b

Any thoughts on the Cannondale?


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

Hard call buddy. their speced similarly almost too close to call..... which one looks nicer to you? :nonod: I'd say pick the one you like more and go from there! for me I'd go C'dale


----------



## Tognetta (Jun 28, 2011)

I just bought a trail 5.

It ihas been years without riding, but I am very happy with is, a great restart!

One of the reasons why I bought it is because in the foruns people said that Cannondales have more room for upgrades, also it looks a lot better that the Treks!


----------



## Ice Cold (Aug 20, 2008)

I'd go Trail 3 better than Trail 5 you get $$ worth of upgrades, if you were gonna buy them later if not get the 2012 Trail 3 even better brakes


----------



## Tognetta (Jun 28, 2011)

When 2012 models will be available? Cant find about in the internet..


----------



## ImagePree (Apr 24, 2011)

Not sure when the 2012 models will be out but if you venture into the c-dale forums here, you'll find the 2012 catalog. 

Figure your LBS should be able to tell you when they'll receive next years models.


----------



## smoothie7 (May 18, 2011)

I think most shops get the 2012 stuff in around mid-September, at least thats how it is in Ohio


----------



## Tognetta (Jun 28, 2011)

Well, here in Brasil it might arrive in December os January...


----------



## Ice Cold (Aug 20, 2008)

Still need pics or to see the 2012 Quick CX line or the new 2012 Bad Boy please guys


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2011)

Cannondale gets the tick from me.


----------



## rm86 (Jun 30, 2011)

Cannondale


----------

